# Has any one heard of meredith manor



## purehorsecrazy (Apr 22, 2008)

If you have what have your heard is it any good etc

would love to hear everything pm me if you prefer

just curious as i am looking into going if it any good

Ta

Purehorsecrazy


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't have a clue what that place is...makes me think of Betty Ford. :shock:


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

My trainer has mentioned Meredith Manor, but I don't remember exactly why. I want to say she wanted to get certification as a professional riding trainer. Wasn't anything negative though.


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*meredith manor*

Yes it is in west virginia and is a school to train hore people they do have a very good program or at least did have a good one. I have hired 2 different trainers and instructors that were at the time resent graduates of the school and both ladies were excellent instructors and were good trainers but just needed experience the first lady worked for my stables for well over 2 yrs then was hired by a very large arabian stable in florida to instruct and train there . I must admit i missed her at my barn she was great with the horses and even better with the people she gave lessions to


----------



## Clinton And (Dec 7, 2010)

Meredith Manor facts: Been there, done that for 5 months, got straight A's, BIGGEST WASTE OF MONEY EVER...They have "gotcha" clauses in the contract to get more money out of you if you withdraw at any time sooner than your full program sign up. They feed seed corn (ask your vet what he thinks about that insanity, they do it because it is cheap), house students in converted steel, ocean shipping crates, 3 ratty old school buses where you have to bend down to walk around in, and the deluxe "converted" barn stalls where the gap under the doorways are large enough for rats, snakes, bugs of all kinds, etc. One bathroom had so much black mold on it that they closed it down...only after students complained REPEATEDLY and finally threatened to call the health department...Lot's of drinking and pot, no dorm supervision to speak of. Read the posts of others who have gone there over the years...I know of top young western riders who have taken national titles who got way messed up there both on technique and their backs... If this sounds too negative, just go see for yourself: Questions to ask: What do you feed the horses? What is your financial policy if you withdraw mid-program? Etc. Get other good questions to ask from people who've been there. Once you see the place you'll say NO WAY!!!

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/best-equine-college-72078/#ixzz17TJGIaWq​


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I've heard it's a dump, honestly.


----------



## JustPaint (Sep 27, 2010)

OMG, that's so weird. Someone responded to an old posting I made about lessons, and a gal responded recently saying she was a graduate from there.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Clinton And said:


> house students in converted steel, ocean shipping crates, 3 ratty old school buses where you have to bend down to walk around in, and the deluxe "converted" barn stalls where the gap under the doorways are large enough for rats, snakes, bugs of all kinds, etc.
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/best-equine-college-72078/#ixzz17TJGIaWq​



How long have these "dorms" been around?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I thought about going there... 

I would have had to live on campus and I refuse to live in a bus or shipping crate when I am paying them that amount of money. 

When I was looking they were not accredited so that was a big downfall for me. 

The entire 'campus' looks like it is falling down and needs to meet a bulldozer. 

I am sure there are good riders and instructors that come from it, and I like the idea of it but I think it's a waste of money. I would rather find a good working student program because I feel you get the same end result.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Here you can see some of the 'dorms'

Crates: Crates

Regular dorms: The Dorm

Busses: Special Housing


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I have a friend who went there. She seemed to like it, never said anything bad about it, though I've had my doubts. I will see if I can get a hold of her and maybe give you her e-mail so you can get some feedback from her if you are interested.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, I live very close to this place and went to look at a horse that was a lesson horse there. I have heard nothing but BAD feedback. The horses have no turn out, you are not allowed to pet them on their faces or feed them treats. The owner just teaches the students to train the horses to be sold. I'd recommend going to Ohio University Southern. I took lessons there and they are EXCELLENT!
:: Ohio University Southern - Ohio Horse Park ::

The student who want to be riding instructors actually teach lessons and they have a therapeutic riding center, breeding barn, and you take a course on equine nutrition, and ride every discipline. 
Its amazing and not too far from Meredith Manor.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

My friend wrote me this so I could post it here. She went to Meredith Manor, and really loved it, this is what she had to say: I loved it. Absolutely loved it. It's not a show barn, so it's not fancy, but it's very functional and well kept up. You will work hard, ride hard, have long hours, but it's a darn fine education. I walked in there a decent rider, and walked out able to ride just about anything I'm presented with.


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

This may seem a little late, but I am going to attend MM this winter. I have visited before, and I am going again next Saturday the 14th for their Open House.
No, the facilities are not fancy and a lot of people stick their noses up at it, but the instructors are fantastic and the facilities get the job done. They show you how to do _real _work. Dirt, dust, sore muscles, and a lot of hard work comes with the territory of owning horses. Why go to a school where everything is all pretty and manicured, and the work is done for you? All you do is get up on the horse and let someone take care of it after. Then when you graduate you are dumped into the real world. Maybe one day you'll have someone to muck your barn and take care of your horses, but it certainly won't happen right away. I like the trainers like CA who actually muck their own stalls and groom their own horses.
This place teaches you so much more than just riding and training. I love every minute of it. I'm the kind of person who would live in a shack if it meant I could have my horses. But I guess to some people, luxury is more important.

I'm going to take pictures and videos while I'm down there Saturday. If you are interested in getting an honest opinion from someone who has been down there before, and you want to see what the place is like, just send me a private message or reply here. I would be more than happy to show and tell you everything I experience while down there.


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

My biggest issue when I went to check it out was that, they dont have any pasture space. If by chance a horse does get turned out its in an arena for a few minutes. Personally my horse would have killed some one if he had been there and not turned out. 
And I really could not justify paying good money do go to school there and live in the shacks they call dorms. Yah it might be neat to live in a school bus for a minute, but you have to go on a waiting list for one of those. And when I was there they only had three.

I was told by an old trainer who graduated there many many years the programs used to be AMAZING! And I believe it. It has lots of potential but sadly has gone down hill.


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't like that the horses don't get turn out either, but they are worked with so much that they do get a lot of time out of their stalls. I know it's not the same, but the school is making the best of what they have.

Also, how has the place gone down hill? Many people have said it has done nothing but improve. They've added new facilities and updated their old ones. So what, now their programs just suck? Do people who went years and years ago even know what their programs are like now?

I personally think it all has to do with how much dedication a student has. If you aren't dedicated and you're not sure if you can make it, then don't bother. If you're willing to work hard and keep going, I think you can be very successful with the MM program.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I suppose it wouldn't the worst option, but I would rather find a college with an equestrian team. You get instruction with the horses and you can still get an education as backup in case the horse thing doesn't work out. I must say, nothing sounds worse than getting out of an equestrian college to find yourself stuck in hard times and unable to get a job because you didn't get a good education in college outside of horses.

Besides, maybe a lesson barn would be better during college.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

See, I have the work every day of my life now. Why would I pay someone so I can work and learn to train their horses, instead of invest time with a good quality trainer?


----------



## koopatroopa (Aug 8, 2011)

I checked it out as well and liked it. I come from a pretty humble background myself so the housing doesn't really bother me. I'm looking at the farrier program and it was recommended to me with the caveat that I should probably seek out an apprenticeship afterward.

As with any place you choose to do your education at there are going to be good and bad things. You are just going to have to go and check it out and make the decision for yourself.


----------



## jsalmy (Nov 3, 2011)

*meredith manor*

I went to meredith manor for not even a whole semester, the place is a dump. Lots of drinking and pot smoking. this was in 2005 and the dorms were ****. Reminded me of something you would see in a movie almost like a prison. You were free to decorate your room how you wanted though but it still didnt make the living conditions any better. I would have rather slept in a horse stall. The bathrooms were disgusting. The teaching level was not for me. I was more advanced than that. We were put on unfamiliar horses and I recall alot of people getting bucked off. I was put on a horse that wouldn't canter for more than a few seconds, I got her to canter around the arena again and again and they were amazed that I could actually do that. And when I decided this wasn't the college for me, they pretty much took every last cent that my parents and I saved for me to attend this school. It was a waste of time and LOTS of money. I don't recommend it. If you live close to Rochester MN there is a good school there that I recommend. Its a technical college and for 10 grand and two years you will be on your way to a good job. I have a friend who went there and shes already working at a stable and has one year left of school. She absolutely loves it.


----------

